# 17lbs mono for cobia??



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

I want your opinions on what you think about using 17lbs test to cobia fish on the okaloosa island pier. i know that most of you are going to say "use 50-60 lbs braid" but i really dont want to buy braid since i just bought new 17lbs mono for kings ect.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I would go with 25-30...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

You'll be fine if you can keep your line off the pilings... Depends on how sporty you want to be, I've caught cobia on 8# before....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You could use 6lb if you wanted to. Anything from 12-30lb will work fine for cobes.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

17 will work but you risk breaking fish off trying to control him around the pilings! I would go with 25-30lb. Just my opinion!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

17# will be hard to drive the hook of a jig through the hard mouth of a cobia... a lotta stretch. A full spool of good 30# mono is about $7... make the investment. You don't need braid for distance at OIP because they have first shot and do it right. I change line after every third fish or so no matter what. Hopefully I'll go through a 1# spool or so between my 3 rods I use.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> 17# will be hard to drive the hook of a jig through the hard mouth of a cobia... a lotta stretch. A full spool of good 30# mono is about $7... make the investment. You don't need braid for distance at OIP because they have first shot and do it right. I change line after every third fish or so no matter what. Hopefully I'll go through a 1# spool or so between my 3 rods I use.


 
I agree Cobia mouth are really tuff and you need to Jack him up with that jig so I would use 30lb also. When I used to fish the pier I tried braid and it would work for casting on a cobia but wouldn't work good for kings because trying to drift a bait was hard because the wind would push the braid all over the place.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

If you use 17lb, you better hope that ling does not go under the pier, or you are done. 25 or 30lb mono is best. As far as braid, its a toss between 30-40-50lb.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Minimum of 20 mono. (I use 30) I would not go under 50lb braid. (it will sometimes break on the hook set). When we test braided ines, 50lb braid usually breaks around 33-35lb. test. Years ago when the pilings were closer together, many anglers used 17lb test because the cobia would not take you under the pier. When all the new piers were built with the pilings farther apart, cobia would take you under the pilings and break your line.


----------



## RedNeckMaffia (Feb 10, 2012)

Alot of good advice so far. 17lb mono is an all around good poundage for kings, spanish and cobia in that order !!! I also have caught Brown heads on smaller like a pomp jig and 6lb florocarbon BUT !! the truth is the bigger the fish the more pressure you will need to control him at gaff time, a 25lb fish would be ok for 17 if he isn't green. When you step up to a 40 to 70lb fish you will kick your self in the ass for not going with (at least) 25lb mono. It all is up to you and your willingness to loose a fish as we all have done at one point and time. I use 50lb power pro BECAUSE there is no stretch in the line during the hook set which is very crucial. It throws better and further than mono and will be alot harder to break on a pillon. My choise is 17lb mono for kings and 50 to 70lb Powerpro for old brownhead. Also adding you don't need to wind the whole spool with it I would suggest 3/4 of 25lb mono and the rest PP it will save you money. Good luck!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

17 is a terrible idea, use 25


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

25# main 2 foot shot of 40# flurocarbon bloodknotted if using jig, .... if using live bait, tie straight to the hook. Just my .02.


----------

